# Coconut oil for lubing your cube



## mrw (Nov 13, 2011)

I have lubed my alpha 5 with coconut oil and it is amazing. I put about one drop when it was in liquid form and it might have doubled the speed. It might leak out but you just have to wipe the outside dry and work it in. It doesnt wear down your cube. If it does then somethings wrong lol. Well i have had it in my a5 for almost a year with constant lube every month its very cheap and hasnt degraded the plastic. Just a tip. It works good on most alphas. It might slow down certain cubes like a ghost hand. If your in a cold or cool environment it might get your cube a little frozen on the inside but you just have to work it in for a bit.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm, not sure if your serious or not...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I suppose there's no harm in trying it out. I have some coconut oil here. I'll report back after trying it on my Alpha II.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 13, 2011)

It seems like people just like putting random fluids in their cubes.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, here are the results from me.
before, I did the z permutation, and the sexy move(x6)

for the z-perm I got 1.73 for my best before, and for the sexy(x6) I got 1.90

After I was able to get

for the z perm: 1.69 and sexy(x6): 1.89

It's not a huge difference, but I do like the feel of it now. It is a little faster, but not much. It does seem to lock a little more, and it pops just as much. Before I had in lubix, but it may have been too much. I'm keeping the coconut oil in there. I'm pleasantly surprised. If you have an alpha II cube, and you have coconut oil, give it a try. If you don't have coconut oil, it's not worth it. Lubix, D39, shock oik, differential oil, and CRC will all work just fine. 

Yes, the coconut oil works as a lubricant. It's a good alternative for people that can't order another lubricant for some reason, but they just happen to coconut oil. Overall, I'd say don't waste your money.


----------



## mrw (Nov 13, 2011)

If i say something its serious.unless i give you a stare that myfriends know of. Im being serious.


----------



## mrw (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah its just if you cant get lubix etc. im getting some soon.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Overall, it's definitely not worth it. I like the feeling of it now, but the only reason I'm not switching back is because it takes too long. I'm just lazy. I've played with it enough. It definitely feels better than without lubricant, and it does feel better than other oils. I suppose it's the medium chain triglycerides in coconut oil that give it a thick enough consistency without being TOO solid.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, I believe you now


----------



## Innocence (Nov 13, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Overall, it's definitely not worth it. I like the feeling of it now, but the only reason I'm not switching back is because it takes too long. I'm just lazy. I've played with it enough. It definitely feels better than without lubricant, and it does feel better than other oils. I suppose it's the medium chain triglycerides in coconut oil that give it a thick enough consistency without being TOO solid.


 
[Negative Reaction] [Positive Comments]

Sorry, for what reasons exactly would you want to switch back if you weren't lazy?

I'm tempted to try some coconut oil in some random cube I haven't used now...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Innocence said:


> [Negative Reaction] [Positive Comments]
> 
> Sorry, for what reasons exactly would you want to switch back if you weren't lazy?
> 
> I'm tempted to try some coconut oil in some random cube I haven't used now...



The bottom line is this: It's better than no lube. It's better than using other oils. It's not as great as the OP makes it out to be though. Because I lock up more with the coconut oil than I do with lubix, I'd prefer lubix on my AII for timed solves. However, I just use the AII for casual solving. I'm fine with leaving the coconut oil in it, because it's not a bad feel for casual solves. The OP is right though. It did speed the cube up.

Edit: If you live in a cold climate, you'll need to warm up the cube every time, because coconut oil is solid at room temperature.


----------

